# Nick Batzdorf to Lead Content Production at Synth and Software YEAH BABY



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 16, 2020)

*Nick Batzdorf to Lead Content Production at Synth and Software*






Synth and Software has hired experienced industry magazine editor/publisher/writer Nick Batzdorf to direct its content. He takes over for retiring editor Geary Yelton, who established SynthAndSoftware.com and created the most credible outlet for music tech enthusiasts on the Net.

Nick was the editor of Recording magazine for 10-1/2 years before launching Virtual Instruments magazine, building a worldwide audience and earning the support of all the leading companies in our industry. In between, he has been a prolific writer for the other music and audio tech magazines. His business card says “Journalism, Music, Copywriting, Audio” (in no particular order).

“Yeah, I’m excited!” Batzdorf says. “SnS has become an invaluable outlet, with contributions from the best content producers in our industry. The plan is to keep publishing the high-standard material Geary’s amassed, and also to add a lot more audio and video content. A large percentage of our viewers visit the site on a smartphone, so that’s going to be an important focus.”

Please feel free to reach out any time with news and information for us and our viewers - or just to touch base. Nick is available 24/7 at 818/590-9101, email [email protected].











_Copyright © 2020 Synth and Software, All rights reserved._
Industry Professional

*Our mailing address is:*
Synth and Software
16818 SE 34th Way
Vancouver, WA 98683-1431
Add us to your address book


----------



## chillbot (Sep 16, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Nick is available 24/7 at 818/590-9101


OK then!

This will be perfect for my insomnia.


----------



## Stringtree (Sep 16, 2020)

Thrilling. It's been thirty years. You go, dude. I'm riveted. Nobody uses rivets anymore.


----------



## gpax (Sep 16, 2020)

Congratulations, Nick. I remember you “when.”


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 16, 2020)

congratulations


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 16, 2020)

Stringtree said:


> Thrilling. It's been thirty years. You go, dude. I'm riveted. Nobody uses rivets anymore.



It has NOT been 30 years!

29.



(And thanks.)


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 16, 2020)

Congratulations, Nick!


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 16, 2020)

Way to go buddy!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 16, 2020)

Congratulations, _Synth and Software_!

(Oh, and congrats to *Nick* too!)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 17, 2020)

Congratulations Nick, my new fearless leader.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 17, 2020)

I couldn't come up with anything snarky to say, so CONGRATS!

.


----------



## EricBarndollar (Sep 17, 2020)

Congrats, Nick! Was a big fan of VI magazine, so excited to see where you take SnS.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 17, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 17, 2020)

Congrats Nick! They made a great choice.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2020)

And thanks for fixing the formatting of the release, whoever did that.


----------

